# New bass pond questions



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I found a couple ponds last year that were left behind from construction a few years prior. The ponds had a massive, and healthy, gill population then. I did my research and found the owner who says the ponds were left on purpose but that they were NEVER stocked!

Today a buddy shows me pictures of bass that were in the 2 to 3# range. I know for a fact from the background they were caught at the same ponds. He also stayed that there were larger ones in there and hess caught a few before the day the pics were taken.

My question is this: if approximatly 5 years ago a pond was built and filled, but never stocked, how big can those bass really be?

I understand how fish can be brought from other areas, as eggs, and left by ducks and such, but the bluegill took till this year to get any size to them (6" is now common). without stocking, can the bass grow that fast? Can there be 5#+ fish in there? It doesn't seem plausable, but I don't have any reason what so ever to doubt my buddy....... Thanks for any info

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Someone drop some in?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone put them in there, or he's pulling your leg. Those are the only two possibilities I can think of.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

2-3 #'s is very attainable for a bass in 5 years in Ohio. Especially in clear water where the right size prey is very abundant. 4#+ may be a stretch but is not totally out if the question. Bass grow faster in new ponds with little competition. Winters here have also been extremely mild the last few years. In southern states a 5# bass may only be 2-3 years old given the right forage base.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

KatseekN said:


> 2-3 #'s is very attainable for a bass in 5 years in Ohio. Especially in clear water where the right size prey is very abundant. 4#+ may be a stretch but is not totally out if the question. Bass grow faster in new ponds with little competition. Winters here have also been extremely mild the last few years. In southern states a 5# bass may only be 2-3 years old given the right forage base.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


He may be off on the weights since I knocked off a pound from what he stated. I'll give him a break on exagerating the weight since he dosen't fish that much....

I guess people could have dropped a few in, I'm just not sure most people would do the work needed to get there let alone franchising live bass. NOT out of the question though.

The ponds are newer, no real fishing pressure that I can see, and they have excellent ecosystems judging by the diverse amounts of biomass (from frogs, gills, birds, crawfish, and now bass.) I say low fishing pressure due to them being harder to get to and they are completely surrounded by vegitation, so you'd have to wade out 10' our clear a small area to fish them.

The ponds is pretty clear, and the water comes from field runoff. Alot of marsh around the ponds, as well as separating them. Getting to the water can be hard when its this wet!
You can catch gills and see that there are several generations in the water.

I need to go check things put again tonight and see if I can catch a bass (our a bunch of bass) for myself! I'll report back to ya'll.

Thanks for the insight fellas!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I went to the pond s last night. I was unable to catch any bass. Not that my buddy was lying but I wasn't going to just assume there were.

I asked him to forward me one of the pics of the bass from these ponds. I used the pic to find the background. In the background I could make out a rather obvious set of trees, so I went to that side of one of the ponds. Problem was, there was no way to get the trees in the photo along with the shoreline that was in the pictures?

I called my buddy to make sure he told me the right spot, and he said he had. I left thinking maybe I was losing it. About 20 minutes later my buddy called back and cleared thing up.

Apparently, the guy that took the pictures was at a pond on the other side of the treeline I was looking at, he was on private property (marked no trespassing), and well out of reach for me to fish! 

I appologize for the mix up but didn't want to leave things hanging....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------

